# Teflon and dope



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I worked for a man for a bit who swore that the best way to seal threads was to use Teflon tape, then pipe dope. Never again. I installed a hose bib in a house that had a boiler drain for a hose. I replaced it with a frost free hose bib. It was getting late and it was so far to travel I said what the hell, I will use both. Made the fitting slick I guess because I had to go back and I found that I had over tightened the fitting and cracked it. I was pissed. For now on, one or the other, not both


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Always both here. Tape and dope on top of the tape.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to, maybe it was me being tired and was not paying attention to what I was doing


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I will take them hand tight then 3/4 to 1 full turn to call it good, it depends on the feel.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

always tape and dope. i think the problem with split fittings is the fact most are made in china or thailand and cheap brass


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Or maybe USP 45 dosn't look like his avitar...
Maybe he looks more like this...










Go easy on them Chinese fittings big guy!:laughing:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

agreed tape then dope


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Or maybe USP 45 dosn't look like his avitar...
> Maybe he looks more like this...
> 
> 
> ...


My Fiance says I look like that before I have my morning coffee!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Dope then tape here. It probably works exactly the same either way as the tape gets cut up and pushed around along with the dope as you tighten. The tape over the dope keeps me from getting dope on my hands and generally spreading it around if I have to put it down or grab the end for some reason. Very rarely do I have leaks and I have never had a split fitting. One thing to be careful of is putting brass into cast iron. With dope and teflon it will make up very easily and I know people who have cracked boilers like that. I still use both on them, I'm just careful when threading brass into cast iron.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

tape then dope here. Unless it involves plastic to plastic then just tape.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> tape then dope here. Unless it involves plastic to plastic then just tape.


 i agree 100%. so what's your guys dope of choice. i like mega lock, way easier clean up than rectum seal. plus its made with kevlar, bullet proof:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Mega Lock all the way.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Mega Lock all the way.


 right on ron, is your sphincter still in tact after that water heater.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> right on ron, is your sphincter still in tact after that water heater.:laughing:


Hope so I'll know tomorrow :thumbsup:.


----------

